# Comment modifier l'icône du menu « Pomme » ?



## yzykom (8 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais savoir *comment modifier la pomme du menu pomme en haut à gauche*. Je souhaiterais la remplacer par la pomme multicolore des premiers  Apple que je trouve plus "fun".


J'utilise ShapeShifter que j'utilise en version enregistrée avec actuellement le thème Neon (c'est donc celui que je voudrais modifier.
J'ai téléchargé ThemePark mais malgré la lecture de l'aide (plutôt complexe), je n'ai pas vraiment compris son fonctionnement.
J'ai fait des recherches sur Google et sur MacGé mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant (essayez de faire une recherche avec le mot "pomme" sur un forum Apple. Je vous laisse imaginer le résultat  )

Je suppose que pour arriver à mon but, il suffit que je localise le fichier image représentant la pomme, que je le modifie et que je place le nouveau fichier avec le même nom au même endroit ? Ou alors est-ce plus compliqué ?

Si quelqu'un a une idée ? Avec ou sans ThemePark ?

Merci.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2007)

Je dirais comme cela que &#231;a doit se trouver dans le syst&#232;me&#8230; maizou ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Thème->Ton Thème->Elements->Global Elements->Menubar And Menus->Apple - Blue ou Apple - Graphite
.


----------



## yzykom (9 Juillet 2007)

Voici donc des r&#233;ponses qui vont dans deux directions diff&#233;rentes (merci pour les r&#233;ponses) : 

Sans ThemePark :


Dos Jones a dit:


> Je dirais comme cela que &#231;a doit se trouver dans le syst&#232;me&#8230; maizou ???


Si quelqu'un sais o&#249; se trouve la pomme, qu'il se d&#233;nonce : &#231;a pourra toujours servir.

Avec ThemePark :


C0rentin a dit:


> Th&#232;me->Ton Th&#232;me->Elements->Global Elements->Menubar And Menus->Apple - Blue ou Apple - Graphite
> .


Apr&#232;s moult t&#226;tonnements et apr&#232;s la d&#233;couverte de cet excellent tutoriel sur l'ouverture d'un th&#232;me ShapeShifter dans ThemePark, je suis arriv&#233; &#224; la situation suivante en suivant le lien donn&#233; par COrentin :




Que dois-je faire ensuite. Comment ajouter ma pomme color&#233;e ? Dans quel format et surtout quelle taille ?

Merci.

D&#232;s que j'aurai compris le fin mot de la manip compl&#232;te, je ferai un petit &#171; pas-&#224;-pas &#187; r&#233;capitulatif (avec ou sans ThemePark) dans le pr&#233;sent fil &#224; l'usage des suivants. 

&#233;dit : je pr&#233;cise que je souhaite travailler avec des images de pommes color&#233;es trouv&#233;es sur Google image en tapant &#171; logo apple &#187; comme clef de recherche. Il y a quelques r&#233;sultats.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Il faut que tu copies ta pomme via un logiciel d'édition ou Aperçu (attention, la pomme doit faire la même taille en tout cas en hauteur), tu colles à la place de la pomme originale.


----------



## yzykom (16 Juillet 2007)

Ce fut un peu long car en plus de n'y rien conna&#238;tre en modifications &#171; &#224; la main &#187;, je suis aussi nul en retouche d'image. Je me suis donc arrang&#233; pour l'&#233;viter. Voici comment j'ai proc&#233;d&#233;.

*1 - pr&#233;requis :*

J'utilise ShapeShifter dont j'ai modifi&#233; un th&#232;me
J'utilise ThemePark pour la modification
*2 - Pas &#224; pas :*

J'ai install&#233; le th&#232;me Neon dont je veux remplacer la pomme grise du menu par une pomme en couleur
j'ai aussi install&#233; le th&#232;me Classic Platinum qui dispose d'une pomme en couleur que je vais pouvoir utiliser
2.1 - r&#233;cup&#233;ration de la pomme color&#233;e :

Je s&#233;lectionne le th&#232;me Classic Platinum et je red&#233;marre ma session
Je d&#233;marre ThemePark
File > New guiKit Package (ou pomme + N)
Theme > Add : le th&#232;me en cours est import&#233;
Suivre le chemin : My Spiffy Theme > Elements > Global Elements > Menubar and menus
S&#233;lectionner Apple Blue ou Apple Graphite : l'image de la pomme appara&#238;t en 2 lignes.
Choisir la 1&#232;re ligne puis glisser-d&#233;poser l'image sur le bureau : c'est celle dont on va se servir.
Quitter sans enregistrer
2.2 - insertion de la pomme color&#233;e :

S&#233;lectionner le th&#232;me Neon dans ShapeShifter et red&#233;marrer la session
D&#233;marrer ThemePark
File > New guiKit Package (ou pomme + N)
Theme > Add : le th&#232;me en cours est import&#233;
Options > enable more menu customization (je ne sais pas si c'est utile mais je l'ai fait)
Surligner : My Spiffy Theme et le renommer, par exemple "Neon_Classic"
Suivre le chemin : Neon_Classic > Elements > Global Elements > Menubar and menus
S&#233;lectionner Apple Blue ou Apple Graphite : l'image de la pomme appara&#238;t en 2 lignes.
Choisir la 1&#232;re ligne puis y glisser-d&#233;poser l'image de la pomme color&#233;e pr&#233;alablement sauvegard&#233;e.
2.3 - sauvegarde :

Aller dans le menu Theme > Merge With installed elements
File > Save as... (donner le nom que vous voulez : Neon_Classic fait encore l'affaire)
File > Export > For ShapeShifter
Vous vous retrouvez avec un th&#232;me.guikit, version modifi&#233;e du pr&#233;c&#233;dent pr&#234;t &#224; &#234;tre install&#233; dans ShapeShifter. S&#233;lectionnez-le puis red&#233;marrez la session.

*3 - Illustrations :*

_Th&#232;me Neon :_




_Th&#232;me Classic Platinum :_




_Th&#232;me Neon Classic (ou Neon modifi&#233 :_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Très détailé bravo à toi.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Un petit up de ce fil parce que je me pose quelques questions quant à la transformation de cette pomme, que je voudrais arc-en-ciel :love:

Est-ce que je suis obligé de passer par un thème existant pour modifier celle-ci ?

ou

Comme je l'ai fait sans résultat, je peux passer par le thème déjà présent sur ma machine ?


Parce que voilà, j'ai voulu modifier la pomme de mon thème _Extras.rsrc_ avec succès




seulement lorsque j'ai voulu enregistrer les modifications, celui-ci n'a pas voulu parce que je n'ai pas les autorisations nécessaires (et depuis quand je ne suis plus le proprio !?)




​
Voilà les informations concernant ce fichier.
puis-je les changer sans risque ?





Si quelqu'un a une idée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Déjà sous Leopard c'est pas ça .

Tu dois te rendre dans /Système/Bibliothèque/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/Resources 

Ce sont les fichiers 60 et 61 dans SArtFile.bin

Tu as besoin de ArtTools pour décoder et encoder le fichier SArtFile.bin.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Déjà sous Leopard c'est pas ça .
> 
> Tu dois te rendre dans /Système/Bibliothèque/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/Resources
> 
> ...



:rateau:
Oups, j'ai oublié de dire que je tourne sous 10.4.11

Vais quand même faire un tour dans le dossiers indiqué


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Non non ça sert à rien ce n'est que pour Leopard.

Copie le fichier Extras.rsrc sur le bureau et édite le, normalement ça devrait marcher.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Après la copie du fichier, son édition et son remplacement, ça ne marche pas&#8230; 


Edit : j'ai bien sûr redémarrer la machine


----------



## link.javaux (10 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Après la copie du fichier, son édition et son remplacement, ça ne marche pas
> 
> 
> Edit : j'ai bien sûr redémarrer la machine



je ne sais pas si ça va solutionner ton problème, mais des fois, il vaut mieux supprimer le fichier d'origine et puis placer l'autre à la place. 

Me demande pas pourquoi mais sinon ça ne marche pas. 
enfin j'ai déjà eu la couille, mnt ça à peut etre rien à voir


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Avril 2009)

Il est parfois bien instructif de connaître où se situent les préoccupations de certains.
Comme disait Beethoven, &#63743; &#63743; &#63743;   &#63743;
Le silence est de Mozart
L'arc-en-ciel, dieu ? :afraid:


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> je ne sais pas si ça va solutionner ton problème, mais des fois, il vaut mieux supprimer le fichier d'origine et puis placer l'autre à la place.



Effectivement cela solutionnerait mon problème si je pouvais trouver l'emplacement de ce fichier 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 20618

	

		
			
		

		
	
, seulement il est bien caché. :hein:
J'ai fais quelques recherches spotlight (fichiers cachés activé) et cela n'a rien donné.
Donc si quelqu'un l'a croisé qu'il me dise tout de suite où que je lui fasse un bon coup de peinture multicolore


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Non il parlait du fichier Extras.rsrc c'est d'ailleurs le truc à faire (en faisant une sauvegarde du fichier d'origine), tu le supprimes et tu copies le Extras.rsrc dans le dossier .


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

Ah&#8230;
Je vais essayer.



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



Bon bah cela ne change rien (et j'ai suivi la procédure)
J'ai bien une image modifiée dans le fichier Extras.rsrc (comme dans l'image 1 de mon message)
Mais après redémarrage je me retrouve toujours avec la pomme aqua graphite
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

N'oublie de faire dans ThemePark -> Mark As Modified et Merge With Installed Elements.

Ensuite tu fais File -> Export -> For ShapeShifter et tu utilises ShapeShifter qui est payant malheureusement.


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> N'oublie de faire dans ThemePark -> Mark As Modified et Merge With Installed Elements.


Ah !?
Quand on ne sait pas quelque chose peut-on dire qu'on a oublier de le faire ? _(note: à reposter dans la salle de jeu)_
Bon je vais faire ça


> Ensuite tu fais File -> Export -> For ShapeShifter et tu utilises ShapeShifter qui est payant malheureusement.


Bon 20$ pour avoir une belle pomme arc-en-ciel en haut à gauche de l'écran, faut voir
J'ai aussi vu que je pouvais modifier entièrement l'apparence de mon environnement 10.4 avec ShapeShifter.
Je me donne le week-end pascal pour y réfléchir

merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Teste quand même sans Shapeshifter on ne sait jamais , je me souviens plus trop de la custo de Tiger.

De MAJ en MAJ c'est de plus en plus dur de customizer l'OS.


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah !?
> Quand on ne sait pas quelque chose peut-on dire qu'on a oublier de le faire ? _(note: à reposter dans la salle de jeu)_
> Bon je vais faire ça
> 
> ...



c'est vrai qu'elle était sympa cette pomme arc-en-ciel! chapeau à vous pour ces modifications, ici je ne m'y aventurerai pas (je me connais trop! gaffes assurées tant je n'y connais rien)

tu nous diras si tu as réussi! on a passé pâques et pas de nouvelles! peut-être as-tu laissé l'idée de côté ?

bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Le message a un an  .


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le message a un an  .



Et ma pomme est toujours grise


----------



## davidsto (17 Mai 2010)

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net pour changer la "pomme" du menu : 

http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799503


----------

